# Auto Drain by Manifold help



## browie (Apr 18, 2020)

Been at my house for a few years and this year is the year to fix sprinklers so I'm going to be in here with a few questions. This is my second thread 

The picture shows the furry auto drain by my manifold. I know how they work and what they are for BUT one or two seem to just drain when I first turn on the water. I rubbed my hand under there and cleaned some dirt off the fur since my box was buried in dirt over the years and that kind of stopped one or two but this one was just draining. Do you think I need to take these apart and clean them up or something? That seems like a bigger job than I want but I will if you all think so.

Also, I just ran through the sprinklers to get a count of what I want to replace, level or adjust and today I'll leave my water on How long you think these should run until I can for sure say they are broke or something else? 24? 48 hours?

Thanks,


----------

